# What's everyone using next year?



## Wolfechad (Apr 6, 2020)

Just wanted to get a read on what brand everyone will be using next year. I used the carbon earth products this year and really liked them, but I don't know if they will be available next year or not. I think the company was going through some restructuring. I hope they can push through all of that in time for next season


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I plan on sticking with Urea and Potassium Nitrate, it's cheap and it gets the job done! I do spray all my fertilizer so that is something to take into consideration. I don't recommend buying any fertilizer online as the shipping will kill you with a little searching you can usually find a supplier around you that has some decent stuff.


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

I'll be using some new all-in-one Kelp4Less products. They're mixing urea, potash and kelp/Humic/iron products for 2021. I don't have a huge lawn and don't mind spraying.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

@lawnphix do you have a link yet?

I will most likely go with GreenTRX to replace Milo since I have local Ewing's that carry it at cheaper cost than milo. And also likely head to local SiteOne for anything else. I agree online shipping is killing the prices and not worth it. I would support CEC if they come back but really hope this forum can put together local group buys to get best price without the shipping overhead.


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> @lawnphix do you have a link yet?
> 
> I will most likely go with GreenTRX to replace Milo since I have local Ewing's that carry it at cheaper cost than milo. And also likely head to local SiteOne for anything else. I agree online shipping is killing the prices and not worth it. I would support CEC if they come back but really hope this forum can put together local group buys to get best price without the shipping overhead.


Not yet! I'll definitely drop a link once they release it though.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Urea or def mostly because it's cheap and works well


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

urea/Ammonium Sulfate. Got 50lb bag each of Haifa MKP and Van Iperen SOP which should be about a lifetime supply for phosphorous and potassium, I guess, depending on whether or not I give up some bad habits. These are all water soluble for spraying.

Nothing new there really, but this next season I hope to be adding my own homebrew iron+minors to my sprayer. I've acquired almost all the elements - iron sulfate, manganese, skipping magnesium bc soiltest shows magnesium is off the charts already, zinc, boron (in the form of roach powder which is the same chemical -orthoboric acid- as hydroponic herb grower's boron supplements). A detailed soil analysis should tell me what I really need, and the label info from iron-minor element mixes I've bought in years past will guide me on what are typical ratios of each element to include. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Ammonium Sulfate, SOP, Feature, Kelp4Less Extreme.

My soil test last year showed i was low Mg at 138ppm and borderline on Mn at 26ppm. I didn't do anything to address that this year besides spraying Feature at 2oz per K. every 2 weeks which has both of those, but I don't think at that rate it has a whole lot, but better than non I guess. Need to do more looking into working those two into my program if the new soil test says so. Any product recs?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I want to do a hybrid of spray and granular. I need to find urea and either SOP/MOP/Potassium Nitrate for spraying to go along with PGR and Iron Sulfate. Then whatever is the cheapest fertilizer I can find. This past season I found 32-0-10 50 lbs bags for $8. I hoping to do the same for next season.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Granular monthly with a blend of organic/ synthetic N. (Carbon X or something similar)

Spray PGR every two weeks mixed with micros and kelp. Havent decided on product.

Carbon Pro G or something similar. Saw recent post about humic cost. Seems more efficient as granular.

Triple Phos in spring to correct P.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Starting off with Clarus Choice SG 16-2-3 with Prodiamine will be my 1st time with a granular pre-emergent ??

Some Earthworks 8-2-2 
more Screamin Green 16-2-3
And for summer ProPeat 7-4-14


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Primo
Water soluble 20-20-20
Firm Up wetting agent
Floratine biostimulants: Protesyn, Perk Up, Knife Plus
Diesel exhaust fluid (pure urea) for spraying

Can't wait to start growing grass again!


----------



## Wolfechad (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I am thinking of trying Lesco NOS. Looks like it was a newer product last year


----------



## StuMPie82 (Oct 27, 2020)

Screamin' 8 monthly to correct phos

FAS + Bio Basics Mikropak bi-weekly

Homebrew root growth stimulator using BlackandElder Farms solubles

Milo. For the smell of it.


----------

